# Best MAC foundation for pictures



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best MAC (or other brand) foundation and powder is for pictures.

I apologize if this has already been asked but I didn't see it.  

I appreciate any recommendations! TIA!


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I heard MAC Studio Tech is good for pictures. i've never used it myself

I use Makeup Forever face & body foundation for photoshoots. 

hope this helps!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 24, 2007)

Honestly, most MAC foundations including their face and body are not suitible for photography anymore.

You'll want something like MUFE's face and body, RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Face Atelier, or the like. If it's got Titanium Dioxide as a major ingredient it's not gonna work.


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 24, 2007)

is it for you to use on professional shoots or for yourself as in everyday pics?
For everyday pics I think Studio Fix Fluid looks fine if you can get a match.
I like Face & Body but I tend to like sheer to med coverage for myself. HTH


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_is it for you to use on professional shoots or for yourself as in everyday pics?
For everyday pics I think Studio Fix Fluid looks fine if you can get a match.
I like Face & Body but I tend to like sheer to med coverage for myself. HTH_

 
It is for a a professional shoot.  I just want to make sure that it photographs okay in black & white and color.  TIA!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 24, 2007)

mac face & body in my opinion looks great in pictures.. i would stay away from foundation that has spf for photos. henna spirit uses face & body and mac moisture blend in her photos and it looks awesome..check out some of her stuff she posted here.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 24, 2007)

From what I've seen on this forum, Bare Minerals foundation looks amazing in photos.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a picture of me wearing just MAC's select spf15 in NC40 on my MUA page and I think it looks really good but then again, it's not a professional picture.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_From what I've seen on this forum, Bare Minerals foundation looks amazing in photos._

 
Unfortunately, mineral makeup relies primarily on Titanium Dioxide for it's coverage, and is not at all suited for photography.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is for a a professional shoot.  I just want to make sure that it photographs okay in black & white and color.  TIA!_

 
If this is a professional shoot, you may wish to consider hiring a makeup artist who does photographic print work. They will have the appropriate products and knowledge to make things appear as you would like them to in the end, as B&W behaves in ways not entirely predictable to the untrained individual.

If you are doing your own makeup, I strongly suggest something designed for photographic use as I mentioned previously.

A few others that work are Smashbox's conversion cream, Shu Umeura's nobara cream and powdery foundations, and Graftobian's dual finish or hi-def creme.

While MACs foundations origionally performed beautifully on camera, the formulations have all been changed (and the new ones aren't designed for this purpose at all) to include higher SPF factors or increased TD and other ingredients which cause them to be cheaper to produce, and which unfortunately make them unsuited for professional photography use.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 24, 2007)

Full Coverage Foundation is still good for photography.  Its coverage can be reduced by mixing with Face & Body


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 25, 2007)

studio tech looks great in pictures.  i was amazed, my skin would look flawless on camera when it definitely wasn't in person.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of your help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just want to make sure that I look okay in wedding pictures for my sisters wedding.  Now I have a lot of foundations to go out and try.  Thanks!


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 26, 2007)

I would recommend Makeup Forever's Mat-Velvet or Face and Body to use in fotography. Mat-Velvet photographs beautifuly, however it might have too much coverage, if you're looking for a more natural kind of look.


----------

